# Angeln in Kanada



## Hofi550 (1. Juli 2018)

Hallo miteinander,

Ich brauche Mal eure Hilfe. Ich fahre vom 11.-31. August 2018 nach Kanada genauer gesagt im Bereich Britisch Columbia. Wir sind mit dem Wohnmobil unterwegs.
Unsere Route sieht wie folgt aus:
wir starten in Vancouver fahren über Whistler in die Nähe von Lillooet am Fraser River. Dort übernachten wir paar Tage. 

Dann geht's weiter über Clinton zum Green Lake. Dort übernachten wir auch.

Dann geht's weiter über Lone butte zum Bridge Lake. 

Dann fahren wir am Thompson River entlang über Clearwater und blue River zum Yellow head wo wir auch übernachten.

Als nächstes fahren wir über Valemount und Yellowhead Pass zu Jasper, wo wir uns wieder länger aufhalten. 
Von dort machen wir einen Abstecher zum Talbot Lake , da es dort sehr gut auf Hecht und barsch funktionieren soll.

Danach fahren wir über den sunwapta Pass zum Lake Louise. Dort übernachten wir wieder längere Zeit. 

Dann fahren wir über canmore zum Kananski Lake im Peter logheed Park. Dort schlafen wir eine Zeit lang. 
Dann über Golden in die Nähe von revelstroke und zum upper Arrow Lake.

Unser letzter halt ist am okanagon Lake. Bevor es wieder nach Vancouver geht.

Jetzt meine Fragen.
Ich will in Kanada Hauptsächlich auf salmoniden angeln. Sowohl mit der spinnrute als auch mit der Fliegenrute. 
Welche fische kann ich zu dieser Jahreszeit erwarten ?
Kennt jemand von euch gute Gewässer auf der Strecke?
Welche fische gibt es dort und wie beangelt man die am besten? ( Köder, Rutenwurfgewicht bzw. Rutenklasse , Amgelmethoden, Ausstattung etc.)

Ich bin an sich ein Catch and realese Angler. Aber wenn ich in Kanada bin würde ich natürlich auch Mal gerne einen Lachs bzw. Einen anderen salmoniden fangen und mitnehmen. 
Was muss ich dafür tun?
Ich galube man holt sich einen Schein, wo man ziemlich alle Gewässer in der Gegend beangeln darf. Allgemein darf man glaub ich mit diesem auf alles angeln. Nur für Lachs braucht man eine extra Lizenz , wenn man diesen mitnehmen will oder? Mein Bruder ist 14 Jahre alt. dieser braucht also keine Lizenz oder?
Habt ihr sonst noch Tips die man wissen sollte?

Ich hoffe ihr blickt bei dem ganzen Text noch durch. 

Für Antworten bin ich sehr dankbar. 
Euer Luca


----------



## DUSpinner (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*

Hallo Luca,


eine tolle Route habt ihr vor euch, die ich auch mehrmals mit dem Womo gefahren bin. Schau mal unter den Trööt "Angeln Weltweit" in meinen Berichten, da kannst du eine Menge an Informationen erhalten. Dorthin würde ich auch diesen Trööt verschieben und in der Überschrift das fehlende a hinzufügen. Bringt mehr Antworten.

 Hauptfisch wird die Regenbogenforelle sein. Ab und an sind auch Kokanee (Süßwasserlachs), Bulltrout und Browntrout zu fangen. Mit Lachs wird es zu Deiner Zeit schwierig werden, weil 2-4 Wochen zu früh. Evtl. sind Königlachse im Fraser River zu fangen, der wegen der sehr starken Strömung aber sehr schwer zu beangeln ist. Neben dem Talbot Lake, dass beste und fast einzigste Hechtgewässer in BC nahe Jasper kann ich dir den North Thomson River mit dem Campground Goldpan sowie den Okanagan Lake und den Upper Arrow Lake empfehlen. Beachte die Angel- und Fangbeschränkungen in BC, die man auch online studieren kann. Guckst du: http://www.fishing.gov.bc.ca/
Wenn du viel angelst lohnt sich ein Jahresschein der voriges Jahr 80$ kostete. Viel Spaß beim weiteren planen.


----------



## yukonjack (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*



DUSpinner schrieb:


> Hallo Luca,
> 
> 
> eine tolle Route habt ihr vor euch, die ich auch mehrmals mit dem Womo gefahren bin. Schau mal unter Angeln weltweit in meinen Berichten, da kannst du eine Menge an Informationen erhalten. Hauptfisch wird die Regenbogenforelle sein. An und ab sind auch Kokanee (Süßwasserlachs), Bulltrout und Browntrout zu fangen. Mit Lachs wird es zu Deiner Zeit schwierig werden, weil 2-4 Wochen zu früh. Evtl. sind Königlachse im Fraserriver zu fangen, aber sehr schwer zu beangeln. Neben dem Talbot Lake, dass Hechtgewässer nahe Jasper kann ich dir den NorthTdomson River mit dem Campground Goldplan sowie den Okanagan Lake ud den Upper Arrow Lake empfehlen. Beachte die Angel- und Fangbeschränkungen in BC, die man auch online studieren kann. Guckst du: http://www.fishing.gov.bc.ca/
> Wenn du viel angelst lohnt sich ein Jahresschein der voriges Jahr 80$ kostete. Viel Spaß beim weiteren planen.



Ist das nicht auch eine Biermarke ?


----------



## Hofi550 (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*

Danke für die Antworten . Hat mir auf jeden Fall weiter geholfen!
Luca


----------



## DUSpinner (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*

Hi Yuckonjack,
richtig: Kokanee ist auch ein gutes, kanadisches Pils, dasss ich vor Ort auch immer trinke.


Vielleicht kann ein Mod. den Trööt nach "Angeln-Weltweit" verschieben, denn dort gehört er hin. Sowie der Tröötersteller der Überschrift noch ein a hinzufügen.


----------



## ralle (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*



DUSpinner schrieb:


> Hi Yuckonjack,
> richtig: Kokanee ist auch ein gutes, kanadisches Pils, dasss ich vor Ort auch immer trinke.
> 
> 
> Vielleicht kann ein Mod. den Trööt nach "Angeln-Weltweit" verschieben, denn dort gehört er hin. Sowie der Tröötersteller der Überschrift noch ein a hinzufügen.



So soll es sein !!


----------



## yukonjack (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*



DUSpinner schrieb:


> Hi Yuckonjack,
> richtig: Kokanee ist auch ein gutes, kanadisches Pils, dasss ich vor Ort auch immer trinke.
> 
> 
> Dann funktioniert meine Rememberbox ja doch noch ganz gut.


----------



## fishhawk (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*

Hallo,



> Evtl. sind Königlachse im Fraser River zu fangen,



Könnte schwierig werden, denn die Prognosen für diese  Jahr scheinen ja katastrophal zu sein.

Skeena ist schon seit Mai komplett zum Lachsfischen gesperrt.

Am Fraser m.W. momentan nur die Mündungsbereiche.


----------



## Tüftler (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*

Hallo Zusammen, ist bereits ne Ecke her wo ich das letzte mal in BC geangelt habe. 
Unbedingt die Vorschriften einhalten. Die kennen da keine Gnade!
ZB.
Am Kispiox ist das Angeln am Wochenende verboten.
Einzelhaken ohne Widerhaken vorgeschrieben.
Und
Im mündungsbereich von Flüssen ist eine weitere Zusatzkarte nötig  zB. Klasse 1, ( 20$) Klasse 2, (40$) 
Je näher an der Mündung desto teurer!
Die Zusatzkarte für Lachs muss gelöst werden. Leider, dürfte die Angelei im August auf King ziemlich vorbei sein.
Wie gesagt, weiss ich nicht ob dies für ganz BC gilt?!
Deswegen, gut vorbereiten.
Petri heil


----------



## fishhawk (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*

Hallo,

früher war Chinook im Skeena nur bis 6. August offen.

Dieses Jahr gilt dort seit 8. Mai :  "No fishing for salmon"

Im Nass River System  konnte man früher im September noch relativ frische Chinook fangen, doch auch dort gilt dieses Jahr :

"recreational chinook fishing in the entire Nass River 
Watershed is closed until further notice."



> Am Kispiox ist das Angeln am Wochenende verboten.



Aber nur für ausländische Touristen ohne Guide !!!!!


----------



## chum (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*

Am Kitimat Region 6 würde noch Pink, Chum und Coho gehen.


----------



## Hofi550 (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> früher war Chinook im Skeena nur bis 6. August offen.
> 
> ...




OK. Wo kann man den aktuellen Stand lesen? Also mit dem Lachsangeln und was verboten ist. Weil ich kenne nur die Grundregeln für Alberta und BC. Und die jeweiligen regeln für die Gewässer kann man sich ja auch von der Internetseite ausdrucken. Steht das dann da mit dabei? Nein oder? Weil ich hab da nichts gefunden.
 Und heißt no Fishing For salmon, dass man keine Lachse mitnehmen darf oder dass man sie fangen darf aber zurücksetzen muss? 
Ich hab's jetzt so geplant, dass ich mir die Grundlizenz im Internet kaufe, dazu noch eine Lachslizenz. Braucht man eigentlich wenn man auf Lachs angeln will, diesen aber wieder Release will eine Lachslizenz? Oder nur wenn man Lachs mitnehmen will? 
Die scheine,diean für die Nationalparks braucht, würde ich mir dann vor Ort besorgen. 
 2 Kinder unter 16 Jahren brauchen ja keine Lizenz sofern Ein ersachsener mit Lizenz dabei ist oder?
Sind im See Drillinge erlaubt?
Ganz schön viele Fragen ! Ich hoffe ihr könnt die einigermaßen beantworten . Wär sehr hilfreich!
Danke im vorraus


----------



## fishhawk (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*

Hallo,

die closures sind u.a. auf den DFO-Webseiten zu finden.
Im Angelladen vor Ort weiß man i.d.R. aber auch Bescheid.

http://www.pac.dfo-mpo.gc.ca/fm-gp/rec/fresh-douce/region6-eng.html

"No fishing for ...." heißt, dass man die betreffende Fischart nicht gezielt befischen darf.  Da würde ich mit Geräten und Ködern, die üblicherweise zum Lachsfang verwendet vorsichtig sein.



> braucht man eigentlich wenn man auf Lachs angeln will, diesen aber wieder Release will eine Lachslizenz? Oder nur wenn man Lachs mitnehmen will?



Eine Lachslizenz braucht man, wenn man Lachse *gezielt* beangeln will. Und natürlich, wenn man welche entnehmen möchte.



> Kinder unter 16 Jahren brauchen ja keine Lizenz sofern Ein ersachsener mit Lizenz dabei ist oder?



Ja, wenn der Erwachsen alle notwendigen Lizenzen hat und die Kinder beaufsichtigt .  Die Fänge der Kinder werden auf das Limit des Erwachsenen angerechnet.



> Sind im See Drillinge erlaubt?



Kann ich nicht sagen. Als ich das letzte Mal drüben war galt "single barbless hooks in all streams and rivers"

Könnte man draus schließen, dass es dann in Seen nicht verboten wäre.

Ich war aber seit den "canadian-only" Kampagnen nicht mehr dort und meine Kontakte nach B.C. werden auch immer spärlicher.


----------



## Tüftler (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Aber nur für ausländische Touristen ohne Guide !!!!!



Was möchtest du uns damit sagen??? 
Ich denke die wenigsten hier sind einheimisch!?

( vielleicht ) das ein Guiding zwischen 600 und 800 Kanadische
$ kostet!!!#h


----------



## fishhawk (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*



Tüftler schrieb:


> Was möchtest du uns damit sagen???
> Ich denke die wenigsten hier sind einheimisch!?





Dass man sich nicht wundern muss, wenn dort auch am Wochenende noch Angler im Fluss stehen, da es dort eben ein Kastensystem gibt.

Ganz oben die Einheimischen, die für 15 CAD pro Jahr alle classified waters der Provinz befischen dürfen und auch ihre Fanglimits voll ausschöpfen können.

Ganz unten die "non-resident-non-guided aliens", die pro Flussabschnitt 20 oder 40 CAD täglich löhnen sollen, am Wochenende dort gar nicht angeln dürfen und auch nur maximal zwei Tagesfänge in Besitz haben dürfen. Wobei mir persönlich die possession quotas keine Einschränkung gebracht haben, da ich eh nie mehr als zwei Lachse mit nach Hause genommen habe. 

Wer einen Guide engagiert könnte zwar auch am Wochenende ans Wasser, aber ob die 600 - 1000 CAD pro Person dann ein angemessenes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis darstellen wird individuell unterschiedlich beurteilt. 

Stellt sich für mich so dar:  Die ausländischen Touristen sollen zwar ordentlich löhnen, dafür aber wenig fischen und wenig Fisch entnehmen. 

Deshalb hab ich damals für mich entschieden B.C. von der Liste meiner Reiseziele zu streichen. Es gibt andere Regionen wo ich mich mehr willkommen fühle.

Ist aber wahrscheinlich immer noch eine schöne Ecke mit tollen Fischen und wer sich an den Regeln nicht stört kann sicher nen schönen Urlaub dort verbringen.

Dass jetzt die Lachsbestände einbrechen löst bei mir keine Schadenfreude aus.

Kommt aber auch nicht so ganz unerwartet, wenn man die ganzen Störfaktoren addiert.


----------



## Tüftler (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*

@ fishhawk, ist in der Tat ne Wahnsinns ecke.
Leider, habe ich mich auch nicht gerade willkommen gefühlt.

Ich durfte damals in den Seen noch Drillinge verwenden.
Da gab es diese  " Cut trout" bis 35 cm 
Diese filetieren und in Butter braten. Darfst du dir nicht entgehen lassen


----------



## fishhawk (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*



Tüftler schrieb:


> @ fishhawk, ist in der Tat ne Wahnsinns ecke.
> Leider, habe ich mich auch nicht gerade willkommen gefühlt.
> 
> Ich durfte damals in den Seen noch Drillinge verwenden.
> ...



Beim Filetieren muss man allerdings darauf achten, dass man ggf. keine Filets transportieren darf.

Gefangen Fische durften zumindest damals außerhalb der Wohnung nicht so verändert werden, dass Art, Größe, Menge etc. nicht mehr nachprüfbar waren.

Deshalb haben wir beim Shorelunch sicherheitshalber immer ganze Fische mit Kopf und Schwanz in Alufolie gepackt und in der Glut gegart.


----------



## cohosalmon (4. August 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*

Habe das erst jetzt gesehen, sorry. Schoene Strecke, mache Dich auf volle Nationalparks gefasst! Wandere mal ein paar Kilometer weg von den typischen Aussichtsplattformen und Du wirst auch in Banff und Jasper mit der Natur fast alleine sein.

Anglerisch wird Dein Ziel Forelle sein. August mit warmen Wasser im Tiefland ist keine gute Forellensaison. Daher solltest Du Deine Versuche in den Gebirgen konzentrieren. Besonders die Fluesse in der Kootenay Region gehoeren zu den besten Fliegenstrecken auf Cutthroat und RB Forelle. An den grossen Gebirgsseen (zB Arrow Lakes) lohnen sich sicher mal pasr Wuerfe an den Bachmuendungen frueh und abends. Guides mit Boot koennen Dich an grosse RB (Gerrad Trout) oder Bull Trout oder Lake Trout bringen. 

Hole Dir die einfache Suesswasser Lizenz und frage dann vor Ort in einem Tackle Shop wegen Zusatzbestimmungen fuer spezielle Gewaesser. 

Lachs wird schwer. Ja, im Skeena Gebiet siehts trueb aus dieses Jahr, liegt aber auch nicht auf Deiner Strecke. Die Rotlachse sind offen am Fraser und falls Du Zeit hast, kannst Du vor Ort mal erkunden wie und wo. Wenn Du in der Shushwap Region bist, solltest Du mal zum beruehmten Adams River fahren und schauen ob die Rotlachse (Sockeye) schon da sind. Tolles Schauspiel! Ansonsten koenntest Du mal am Thompson River erkunden ob Lachse da sind und beangelt werden duerfen. 

Wie gesagt, Forellen in Bergseen und Bergfluessen werden Deine beste Chance auf Fangerfolg auf eigene Faust sein um diese Zeit. Viel Spass!

PS: Fliessgewaesser: alles nur Einzel-Schonhaken
      Seen: alle Hakenarten es sei denn extra anders ausgezeichnet


----------



## Hofi550 (9. August 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*

Danke für eure hilfreichen Antworten. 
Mir sind gerade noch ein paar Fragen aufgekommen. 
Und zwar: 
1. Wenn ich auf Lachs fischen möchte und Eventuell auch Mal einen mit nehmen will, benötige ich ja
                     1. Die Basic Süßwasserlizenz
                     2. Die Lachslizenz 

Brauch ich sonst noch was?

Und man soll von chinook oder coho Lachse die keine Fettflosse haben, die Köpfe zu diesem Recovery Depot bringen oder? Darf ich dann auch lachse, die eine Fettflosse haben entnehmen?

2. Ich bin zum Teil auch in Alberta unterwegs . Allerdings nur in Nationalparks . Welche lizenzen braucht man dafür ? 
  Braucht man die Basis freshwater licenz und dann dazu noch die jeweilige Nationalpark lizenz, die man vor Ort kauft ? Oder reicht da die Nationalparklizenz?
Wie ist das in BC  ? Also dass man im Nationalpark eine Nationalpark lizenz braucht ist klar. Aber die freshwater Lizenz braucht man noch mit dazu oder?

Ich wollte das einfach schonmal wissen. Aber ich denke , dass ich mich dann einfach vor Ort an so touristic Information o.ä. schlau machen werde.

Gibt's sonst noch irgendwelche sachen, die ich unbedingt beachten muss? 
Ich denke man kann alles auf der Webseite der Regierungen finden oder?

LG Luca


----------



## cohosalmon (13. August 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*

Hey Luca, das mit der NP Lizenz weiss ich leider auch nicht. Ich wuerde malfast vermuten, dass die NP Lizenz alleine ausreicht im Park. Erkundige Dich bitte im Park - die wissen das sicher. 

Apropo Lachse mitnehmen im Suesswasser, nehme einfach mal an, dass Du bis auf Rotlachse (Sockeye) im Fraser nirgendwo Lachse im Suesswasser behalten darfst. Zumindest dieses Jahr. Ein Lachsstempel in Deiner Suesswasserlizenz wird sich also kaum lohnen.


----------



## chum (14. August 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*

In BC benötgit man in den Nationalparks ein extra Lizenz, die allgemeine Freshwater License ist dort nicht gültig. Nachdem diese Regelung auch im Yukon gilt nehme ich an, dass dies auch in Alberta so ist.
Chinook ist ab 7. August im Fraser (Fluss abwärts von Mission bis zur Mündung) offen:


https://www-ops2.pac.dfo-mpo.gc.ca/fns-sap/index-eng.cfm?pg=view_notice&DOC_ID=211494&ID=all


Ansonsten gilt in Region 2:


http://www.pac.dfo-mpo.gc.ca/fm-gp/rec/fresh-douce/region2-eng.html


----------



## chum (14. August 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*

und in Region 3:



http://www.pac.dfo-mpo.gc.ca/fm-gp/rec/fresh-douce/region3-eng.html


----------

